# Ctenomorphodes briareus



## PseudoDave (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi all,

I've had a pair of C.briareus for some time now, since the adult female mated and started producing eggs, there have been hundreds. Nymphs from the first batches of eggs are already hatching but every day since the originals were laid, more have been as well. My question is to anyone who's bred these, how long can the female go on doing this for? The adult pairs always get a variety of food plants, but I didnt expect this kind of production to continue for so many months, how long can they go for?

Cheers,

Dave


----------

